#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Αλλαγή επαγγελματικής έδρας

## vmaniad

Μήπως ξέρουμε τι διακασία απαιτείται για αλλαγή χώρου που δηλώνεις ως επαγγελματική έδρα. η νέα έδρα είναι στην ίδια Δου με την παλιά.

----------


## vmaniad

Σε χρέωσε έξτρα?

----------


## vmaniad

Αστα να πάνε... αν δεν κάνεις μόνος τη δουλεια ... λάθος θα βγει..
ευχαριστώ πάντως!!!

----------


## a.sahinis

1ον. Χρειάζεσαι ασφαλιστική ενημερότητα.
2ον.Συμβόλαιο ενοικίασης του νέου χώρου όπου να αναγράφεται   
      (επαγγελματική χρήση)
3ον. Πας στην ΔΟΥ που ανήκει το κτίριο και συμπληρώνεις κάποια έντυπα ανάλογα με την περίπτωση π.χ(παράρτημα,αλλαγή έδρας) και θα σου πουν αν χρειαστεί να ακυρώσεις τα παλιά Α.Π.Υ. και να θεωρήσεις νέα με την νέα διεύθυνση.
4ον.Νέα σφραγίδα που να αναγράφει την νέα διεύθυνση.
ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ και μην ντρέπεσαι να τους ζητάς διευκρινήσεις απ τους υπαλλήλους.

----------


## majakoulas

Η αλλαγή γίνεται κατ΄αρχάς στην ΔΟΥ που ανήκεις την στιγμή της δήλωσης και όχι στην νέα. Βήματα:
1) Δήλωση στο Μητρώο αλλαγής έδρας.
2) Έλεγχος από την νέα ΔΟΥ έδρας σου, αυτοψία ή βάση συμβολαίων.
3) Επιστροφή στην παλιά με το αποτέλεσμα της αυτοψίας ή της μη αναγκαιότητα αυτής.
4) Έλεγχος από όλλα τα τμήματα της παλιάς ΔΟΥ για εκκρεμότητες δηλώσεων (κώδικας, εισόδημα, ΦΠΑ, προϊστάμενο) και επιστροφή στο μητρώο.
5) Λήξη μεταβολής και πλέον πας για ότι θες στην καινούργια ΔΟΥ, αυτή θα σου καθορίσει άμα θα ακυρώσεις ΑΠΥ (σου λένε να βγάλεις σφραγίδα αλλαγής έδρας συνήθως).

Τώρα άμα παλιά ΔΟΥ = νέα ΔΟΥ, γλιτώνεις τον έλεγχο και κάνεις μόνο 1+2+5 και καθαρίζεις.

----------


## vmaniad

Αν παλιά και νέα ΔΟΥ είναι ίδιες γίνεται έλεγχος τελικά?

----------


## Efpalinos

Ανάλογα τη ΔΟΥ / υπάλληλο. Σε μένα δεν ήρθαν ποτέ για έλεγχο όταν έκανα έναρξη. 




> Αν παλιά και νέα ΔΟΥ είναι ίδιες γίνεται έλεγχος τελικά?

----------


## Xάρης

Αν θυμάμαι καλά συμπληρώνεις ένα έντυπο (Μ1; ) και υποτίθεται ότι έρχοναι στη νέα έδρα σου για αυτοψία. "Υποτίθεται" γιατί σε μένα δεν ήρθαν.

----------

vmaniad

----------


## Theo

συνάδελφοι δεν έρχεται κανείς. Ο έλεγχος γίνεται δια των εντύπων και όχι δια αυτοψίας.

----------


## Xάρης

Πριν εννέα χρόνια που έκανα την μεταφορά μου είπαν ότι κανονικά θα έρχονταν για αυτοψία.
Το έντυπο πάντως σίγουρα το συμπληρώνεις.

----------


## Samdreamth

Και μένα λίγο δύσκολο μου φαίνετια να έρθει κάποιος για αυτοψία... Τα χατιά μόνο να συμπληρώσεις αρκεί...

----------

vmaniad

----------


## vmaniad

Τι έντυπο ενοείτε?

Αν έρθουν για αυτοψία κάνουν έλεγχο σε τιμολόγια ή απλά κοιτάνε το χώρο αν είναι γραφείο. δηλαδή ο τυπικός λόγος αυτοψίας ποιός είναι?

----------


## spat1980

Παντως εγω που εκανα αλλαγη εδρας σημερα τα βηματα ειναι αυτα που περιγραφει ο *majakoulas*. Τωρα ο ελεγχος της αυτοψιας ειναι κατι το τυπικο που μαλλον δεν γινεται. Ο λογος που θεωρητικα υφισταται πρεπει να ειναι για αυτον που σου ενοικιαζει το χωρο για να δουν οτι πραγματι ειναι διαμερισμα και οχι κανα κοτετσι... Εμενα παντως μου ζητησν να παω μια υπευθυνη δηλωση του ιδιοκτητη οτι ειναι διαμερισμα (προφανως δηλωμενο στην εφορια) αυτο που ενοικιαζει και αν το ενοικιαζε πριν ή  αν ηταν κενος ο χωρος. Σαν εναλλακτικη της υπευθυνης δηλωσης απο τον ιδιοκτητη μπορουσα να προσκομίσω το Ε2 του (ιδιοκτητη). Εν κατακλειδι o ελεγκτης εγραψε πανω στο εντυπο της αυτοψιας οτι μπορει να γινει δεκτη η αλλαγη εδρας στο χωρο που θα ενοικιαζα βασει της υπευθυνης δηλωσης του ιδιοκτητη. Αυτα.

----------

vmaniad

----------

